# pppoe+openrc

## akam

Здравствуйте, после более недели безуспешных попыток починить стабильную работу net.ppp0 обращаюсь за помощью к вам..

Проблема такова: Если по какой-то причине отваливается соединение net.ppp0 - оно потом не востанавливается. Также останавливаются многие службы (named, apache, sshd, nagios, etc...) (в статусе написано Scheduled, хотя при ручном перезапуске net.ppp0 статусы служб Stopped)

хотя само соединение ppp переподключается:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 31 08:09:51 mail pppd[2153]: LCP terminated by peer
> 
> Jan 31 08:09:51 mail pppd[2153]: Connect time 1440.0 minutes.
> 
> Jan 31 08:09:51 mail pppd[2153]: Sent 779172906 bytes, received 549415663 bytes.
> ...

 

но интрерфейс ppp0 отсутствует. 

Также на этом компьютере запущен pptpd. Возможно проблемы от этого?

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
> 
> * ERROR: cannot stop net.ppp0 as pptpd is still up
> 
> ...
> ...

 

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r24

net-dialup/pptpd-1.3.4

net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2

sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0-r1

----------

## fank

```
ip l l
```

до и после

да, и лог похоже не весь

проблема видимо с правами

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 31 08:09:59 mail ntpd[2524]: sendto(95.140.150.141) (fd=23): Invalid argument 
> 
> Jan 31 08:10:07 mail ntpd[2524]: Deleting interface #7 ppp0, 85.233.81.216#123, interface stats: received=566, sent=675, dropped=1, active_time=86401 secs 

 

а это как понимать?

----------

## akam

 *fank wrote:*   

> Jan 31 08:09:59 mail ntpd[2524]: sendto(95.140.150.141) (fd=23): Invalid argument 
> 
> Jan 31 08:10:07 mail ntpd[2524]: Deleting interface #7 ppp0, 85.233.81.216#123, interface stats: received=566, sent=675, dropped=1, active_time=86401 secs 

 

а это как понимать?[/quote]

это демон ntpd отреагировал на то что интерфейса ppp0 больше нет

----------

## akam

вроде понял в чем причина..

 *Quote:*   

> pppd_ppp0=(
> 
>     updetach
> 
>     debug
> ...

 

то есть видимо при потере конекта сама программа pppd переконективалась быстрее, чем openrc. И занимала порт ppp0:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  3 05:57:10 mail pppd[25394]: Couldn't allocate PPP unit 0 as it is already in use
> 
> Feb  3 05:57:10 mail pppd[25394]: Using interface ppp1
> 
> Feb  3 05:57:10 mail pppd[25394]: Connect: ppp1 <--> eth2
> ...

 

а чтобы при падении ppp0 сервисы (sshd, ntpd, etc) не отключались, поправил /etc/rc.conf:

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

----------

